# Nomos vs Muhle lawsuit: What next?



## Sajia32

Other threads on WUS talk about a lawsuit that Nomos brought against Muhle in the early 2000s. They say that a German court ruled that Muhle had used the Glasshutte name without justification, and was forced to pay so much that it was left insolvent.
So how is Muhle still selling watches today, and still using the Glasshutte name? Did they simply have enough cash reserves, or get enough bank loans, to keep going? Did they have to move more operations to Glasshutte to be allowed to keep using that name?

I ask partly because I'm interested in business history, and partly because I like their watches and want to make sure that they didn't survive by simply by switching to an outsourcing model.

Anyone know anything?


----------



## StufflerMike

Do a search and read all the relevant threads posted here on WUS in 2007 and 2008 and you are in the know.


----------



## Sajia32

OK, somehow I thought 5 pages of this thread would contain all the relevant followup:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/m%FChle-files-bankruptcy-72240-5.html

Didn't realize the answer would be here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/m%FChle-leaving-chapter-11-a-129021.html#post833800

Glad to hear that MG came out of the process more authentic instead of lowing standards to cut costs.


----------



## StufflerMike

Sajia32 said:


> ...Glad to hear that MG came out of the process more authentic instead of lowing standards to cut costs.


Those who know Thilo Mühle know that this would not have been an option for Thilo. Nautische Instrumente Mühle Glashütte is an widely acknowledged family-run enterprise in the fifth generation, Thilo would not risk Mühle's excellent reputation.


----------



## nicholasnick

TIL. This is actually a fascinating part of the history and very clear how important this lineage is. Both for the craft of watchmaking and financially.


----------



## FBPB

Wow, I had not heard of this. Interesting story.

I knew there was a reason that I've never liked the design of Nomos watches...


----------

